# Ugliest bike award goes to...this thing! $350 and its yours!



## partsguy

I have seen some whoppers. Some truly hideous, ugly bikes. This one, however, takes the cake. It fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down. Ought to pay me $350 to haul it away! LOL

*It even comes with the rare screwdriver kickstand option!! LMAO!!*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162613464676


----------



## THE STIG

would look much better with a front tire


----------



## Freqman1

There for a minute I thought you were going to show me a pic of a $350 Evinrude!


----------



## stoney

Freqman1 said:


> There for a minute I thought you were going to show me a pic of a $350 Evinrude!




I was just about to post an Evinrude remark. Good one Shawn.


----------



## kreika

I'd rather have this over the slither any day of the week. Whoever designed this front end was on some good stuff. So bizarre!


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> There for a minute I thought you were going to show me a pic of a $350 Evinrude!




BAH hahahahaha

The Evinrude is...unique. Also ugly if run down lookin'


----------



## partsguy

THE STIG said:


> would look much better with a front tire




Grips would be a plus too


----------



## bricycle

I like it, much cuter than a _____Liner!


----------



## hoofhearted

*Made of vintage, colonoscopy-device parts from Ukraine. *


----------



## partsguy

hoofhearted said:


> *Made of vintage, colonoscopy-device parts from Ukraine. *




Oh, Patric. I must learn your ways. Your creative comments are the best! Really made me laugh!!


----------



## bricycle

Manufactured by the Hole co. of Jackson Hole Wy. Was known as the "S" Hole.


----------



## rideahiggins

partsguy said:


> I have seen some whoppers. Some truly hideous, ugly bikes. This one, however, takes the cake. It fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down. Ought to pay me $350 to haul it away! LOL
> 
> *It even comes with the rare screwdriver kickstand option!! LMAO!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-CL...464676?hash=item25dc848e64:g:Vh0AAOSwTLxZgNYq
> 
> View attachment 654051



I've got two of those tucked away somewhere and in a lot better condition.


----------



## partsguy

*May have belonged to this person, when she was young:*


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THE EVINRUDE DID NOT STAY IN THE MARKET DUE TO A FAULT
IN THE FORK DESIGN WHICH RESULTED IN CRACKING AND NOT TOO SAFE.
RIDER BEWARE!


----------



## bairdco

You guys forget the CABE had an Evinrude as their header for a long time...

I'd love to have one. If anyone has one and thinks it's so ugly they want to banish it from their sight (for free), let me know.


----------



## mickeyc

kreika said:


> I'd rather have this over the slither any day of the week. Whoever designed this front end was on some good stuff. So bizarre!
> View attachment 654162




I like this weird thing....what is it??

Mike


----------



## Robertriley

Does it come with the screw driver kick stand?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I kinda like it as well.  Ugly is good, but I also have a soft spot for a Huffy Aerowind.


----------



## bikebozo

A huffy slither , I have one , that is being built into a stretched chopper bike , using a 6 ft. Giraffe unicycle frame and a humber double tube front fork, that is funny how the 1st photo and comment said it hit every branche on the ugly tree , thanks for the spot on compliments , walter BRANCHE aka bikebozo


----------



## partsguy

Andrew Gorman said:


> I kinda like it as well.  Ugly is good, but I also have a soft spot for a Huffy Aerowind.




Those Aerowinds, if tuned up, are actually very nice bicycles. They certainly sell fast here!


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Too bad it was only a 20" bike.  The design looks like a WWII era monofork design I have seen- i think there is one at that big bike shop/museum in Pittsburgh.  I am too tired to look.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It does remind one of a Drano product.


----------



## Barto

Nope, sorry, just a weird bike...tried to like it but my eyes automatically close when I try to look at it


----------



## Saving Tempest

I have a clue! Maybe it was a MOPED!

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/1983-western-auto-wheel-goods-page-4.27044/

Thanks to *partsguy* for posting this.


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> I have a clue! Maybe it was a MOPED!
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/media/1983-western-auto-wheel-goods-page-4.27044/
> 
> Thanks to *partsguy* for posting this.




I DO indeed see a resemblance to the motorbike in the *bottom left corner* of the page!


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> It does remind one of a Drano product.
> 
> View attachment 654858​




It reminds me of a large intestine.


----------



## PlasticNerd

If we’re voting on the ugliest bike ever, I vote for the Bowden  Spacelander! Hands down the winner of ugliest


----------



## barneyguey

I'd also say the Bowden Spacelander is the ugliest bike ever made.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

the brake pads will hit the tire instead of the rim. I bet it stops really fast!


----------



## bikebozo

My slther is in the shop getting stretched ,and more ugly , , ugly is fine , every one has there educated opinion ,. My heart custom bike , is considered ugly by most of you all, some think it is a work of art , . It certainly does not matter to me what any of you experts think , . I just like to post and read my own words , i like to see my own pictures on the internet . I like to feel important and cut people down , and make jokes about there bikes ,..  the CABE , is fun to write on , how or what do you do to get kicked off of here .? I like to misspell words , use crummy punctuation , i hope there is more bikes to cut down , who will win the ugly bike prize ? I vote for me , maybe i will be mr. Ugly , instead of bike bozo , hey you read all of this , that is funny !


----------



## Boris

They laughed at Gus Grissom too,  yet he was the first man to set foot on Saturn!!!


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> They laughed at Gus Grissom too,  yet he was the first man to set foot on Saturn!!!



I was with him when he did it.


----------



## bikebozo

The stretched slither , lovin ugly


----------



## bikebozo

The ugly slither got stretched today


----------



## bikebozo

THE STIG said:


> would look much better with a front tire


----------



## MarkKBike

I think I may have found a contender in the ugly department. This Bike is for sale in the local area.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/vintage-70s-80s-mx-moto-cross/6671986281.html
*MX Moto Cross bicycle*


----------

